# Jon Jones Form Athletics Shorts? Good or Bad?



## Power96 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was thinking about buying the famous Jon Jones fight shorts for Christmas. I really like the design but their a no flex panels on the shorts so are they still comfortable when grappling and are they easy to do high kicks in etc.

If anyone has the shorts what are the pros and cons about the shorts and are they worth getting.

Thanks


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Red & black ones ? Yeah they're good .. I have no worries with them, though i dont do head kicks

But I say since its xmas, look for sales on major sites .. You'll be ableto buy 2 for the price 1 form one


----------



## Power96 (Dec 7, 2011)

What sites would you reckon. I was going to get them in the UK but their sold out on the website I was going to get them on , and if I have to buy from the US what website can I get them cheap and will I have to pay loads for customs and delivery.

Thanks


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Mma factory - marc (forum owner owns it)

If he hasnt got them .. Just wait until you need a big order n go to mma overloas or mma warehouse

Las time mma overload didnt do any custom charges. For me


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

We've stopped doing Form for the time being. The UK Distributor was getting harder and harder to deal with, so we have pulled all the Form off the site until it gets sorted out.

The jonny Bones Jones shorts where quite popular shorts when we had them though. The only place i know of that has them is USA Sites

Check out the MMA Shorts section of our site power96 see if there is anything you like the look off, we've just got some new ones in : MMA Shorts - Mixed Martial Arts Shorts - Hayabusa, Sprawl, TapouT, Venom


----------



## Power96 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah I noticed the second you pulled them off. I was waiting to order them then they were gone  . Is their anyway I can get a size M pair off you please?

Thanks


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

We dont have any left Im afraid buddy. If we do get some more in i will send you an email


----------

